Ask HN: Should founders be single or in a relationship? Why? Pros cons? - quotz
======
sbinthree
(Almost) everyone that I respect the accomplishments of on Wikipedia seems to
have spent most of their life married. And being married now for a little
while, I would not go back. The people who say that you need to choose between
them are probably men in their 20s who work too much (or, that has been my
experience). When you start your career, you spend a lot of (wasted, output-
wise) time learning instead of productive. People get more productive as time
goes on, which allows you to earn more _and_ do more things outside of
focusing on getting to be good enough at working. Eventually you can make a
great living without too much painful learning and evenings and weekends
grinding, so you can spend the rest of the time how you wish. Eventually, you
can do the same with kids, parents, etc. depending on you and still somehow
function. It takes a lifetime it seems to learn those things, but there does
not seem to be much of a downside.

